# INLINE OR INTANK co2 diffuser



## Samjpikey (6 Sep 2017)

I know this has probably been posted many of times. 
But ...... 
As of today who uses what and why ? 
The reason for me asking is because I'm currently on a dsm and when it comes to it, I can use either way of diffusing the co2 .... need some inspiration. 
Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rusticdr (6 Sep 2017)

I have been researching this topic quite extensively these past few weeks and from the discussions held till now it looks like most experts agree that co2 misting using a diffuser is better than a inline reactor. Tom Barr recommends it and Amano uses it. There s some consensus that microbubbles of co2 r better access for plants than in the dissolved form. 
Now.. on my side.. why was I researching this topic. I have been using a in line reactor for the past 1 year.. c ant say successfully. I have reasonably well doing planted tank but there were always niggling issues. Some plants just wudnt grow like l aromatica. So after correcting all known issues like ferts and light duration.. I am now on the verge of switching to a diffuser for two reasons.. 
1. For better plant growth.. as many have tried and succeded. 
2. Maintainng a reactor is more difficult than maintaining a diffuser. Given that a diffuser may need more frequent cleaning but it's a small device and it won't involve water spills which do happen with cleaning my reactor. 

Hope that was helpful.. let me know if u find any of that puzzling. Tc. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa (6 Sep 2017)

Hi
It also depends on the tank size.
If it a big tank its better to use a inline CO2.
For smaller tanks I prefer using in tank diffusion.In smaller tanks if U use inline on the filter outlet and maintaine high injection rate with surface agitation the evaporation and change of water level will cause the CO2 to fluctuate  quite a lot.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Zeus. (6 Sep 2017)

rusticdr said:


> I am now on the verge of switching to a diffuser for two reasons..
> 1. For better plant growth.. as many have tried and succeded.
> 2. Maintainng a reactor is more difficult than maintaining a diffuser. Given that a diffuser may need more frequent cleaning but it's a small device and it won't involve water spills which do happen with cleaning my reactor.



Keep us informed on how that goes


----------



## ChrisP (6 Sep 2017)

On my 60L I'm using an in-line diffuser. No reason other that its one less thing in view on a small tank.


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Sep 2017)

Cool thanks for the replys guys .

I'm stuck between using an up Inline diffuser or an in tank neo diffuser. 
I've never used an intank diffuser so not sure how well they Work, the tank it will be used on is only small so I'm guessing that it could be quite effective . 
I don't mind them in the tank either, they kinda look cool seeing them work and will go with all the glassware ill be using. 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandal Gardener (6 Sep 2017)

Sam,

Just a thought - it's only a couple of quid on fleabay for a glass nano in tank diffuser - why not try it first, if you think it looks like lemonade or not to your liking then you can think about the more expensive £20-30 inline? 

 I've been pondering the same question for the whole year now but the only reason I have for is when the plant mass increases then so my flow and distribution efficiency drops due to stems blocking flow path (my theory) so leads me to think inline might be better or two diffusers (two diffusers is starting to get messy tho).

  Thanks to goncalvo silva for posting this cheaper alternative to JBL seems more like a gamble I'd take for the cost


----------



## Samjpikey (7 Sep 2017)

Vandal Gardener said:


> Sam,
> 
> Just a thought - it's only a couple of quid on fleabay for a glass nano in tank diffuser - why not try it first, if you think it looks like lemonade or not to your liking then you can think about the more expensive £20-30 inline?
> 
> ...


Hi. 
Thanks for the input... 
Very much appreciated. 
I already have a small neo in tank diffuser and I already have an up inline diffuser. 
However I'm steering towards the neo but I've never used an in tank ceramic diffuser so not sure which is more efficient in all aspects. 
Cheers 






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (7 Sep 2017)

Think it depends on tank size diffuser type ton my bigger tank never had much luck with in tank ones so went to inlines for better co2 distribution.Then didnt like the look of co2 mist all round the tank.So put a APS filter booster with bac balls plastic pan cleaner in to mix the co2 before it hit the tank,Worked well.
On the 90ltr i have now the filter is built into the back of the tank so use a neo in tank one works great,Started with it in first bay of filter but now have it in tank so i can see if it needs cleaning etc.
Saying this thier are journals where folks have great results using in tank diffusers on big tanks.


----------



## Zeus. (7 Sep 2017)

Nice to have them out off sight too IMO


----------



## Shinobi (7 Sep 2017)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> It also depends on the tank size.
> If it a big tank its better to use a inline CO2.
> For smaller tanks I prefer using in tank diffusion.In smaller tanks if U use inline on the filter outlet and maintaine high injection rate with surface agitation the evaporation and change of water level will cause the CO2 to fluctuate  quite a lot.
> Regards Konsa



Why do you think the source of diffusion wil affect fluctuations? - I mean, in that sense injection is injection whether it comes from witihn the tank or from the outlet - or am I missing something?


----------



## Zeus. (7 Sep 2017)

Diffusion in water is 10,000 slower than in air, so for our tanks we might as well say diffusion doesn't happen esp with CO2

Time for CO2 to diffuse 1.5M in air 100 secs
Time for CO2 to diffuse 1.5M in water 10 Days

So we need active transport to get the CO2 where we need it, so good flow. Bigger tanks tend to have bigger pumps so higher flow rates maybe inline works better with them. More potential dead spots in bigger tanks. Maybe the hit in flow in small tanks with smaller pumps is higher with inline atomisers.

What works for one doesnt work for all as we all have different tanks, scapes, pumps, etc etc


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Sep 2017)

I use a pollen glass diffuser in my nano, and have used an inline atomiser in my other tank. 
Without a shadow of a doubt the atomiser is by far the most efficient.


----------



## andyone (10 Sep 2017)

Call me old fashioned but I've gone back to inline diffusion using a Aqua medic Co2 reactor packed with Ehiem ceramic rings at 3bpm. Easier to set up and control, provides extra bio filtration, uses less gas, stable and no mist in the tank. Against having to run two in tank diffusors (200L) which had to be cleaned hard to set up to give stability and look ugly.

Just my experience of using both.


----------

